# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Шаблоны для 1С 8.2

## dima4ka_63

Помогите пожалуйста! Нужны шаблоны для создания новых информационных баз в 1С 8.2, на бухгалтерию нужно прям срочно! Нигде найти не могу! В Попращайке писал, никто не отозвался! Или хотя бы подскажите в каком направление мне двигаться что бы их достать, где ещё поискать можно?

_Добавлено через 26 часов 26 минут 13 секунд_
Тему можно удалить, сам вчера разобрался!

----------

Аслан2015 (01.07.2013)

----------


## kaps2

может ты имел ввиду шаблоны конфигураций? вот здес их полным полно http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336

----------


## dima4ka_63

Я уже понял! Просто надо ставить конфигурацию с припиской "установка" а не "обновление" тогда добавится шаблон для создания новой информациооной базы!

----------


## tanec2009

> Просто надо ставить конфигурацию с припиской "установка" а не "обновление


Это какИ Я не въезжаю.
Как так поставить, аИ?
Я туплю.
Как создать чистую базу 2.0
У меня сейчас в 8.2 информационная база 1.6 + установлена в tmplts конфигурация 2.0. Дальше что делать я не поймуИ?
Откуда чистую базу 2.0 взять, чтобы данные перенестиИ?

----------


## nick0000

> Откуда чистую базу 2.0 взять, чтобы данные перенестиИ?


Качаешь установочную конфигурацию(не обновление) ставишь,потом туда загружаешь данные из 1.6,конфу можно посмотреть на этом же форуме.Удачи.

----------


## SeverBaP

Скорее всего он имел ввиду стандартный набор подсистем!
Где-то на дисках ИТС было!

----------


## Barkensam

там все ссылки битые. Есть работающие?

---------- Post added at 21:12 ---------- Previous post was at 21:11 ----------




> может ты имел ввиду шаблоны конфигураций? вот здес их полным полно http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336


там все ссылки битые. Есть работающие?

----------

